# Sub



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I currently have the Klipsch rw-12d sub and am looking at upgrading. Eyeing either the HSU or the SVS and my budget is $1000. Mostly movies with the occasional music mixed in as well. It seems that Internet direct is the way to go from reading threads. Both companies seem pretty well thought of so not sure which one to go with. I will be doing just one for now and maybe add a second down the road. Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I currently have the Klipsch rw-12d sub and am looking at upgrading. Eyeing either the HSU or the SVS and my budget is $1000. Mostly movies with the occasional music mixed in as well. It seems that Internet direct is the way to go from reading threads. Both companies seem pretty well thought of so not sure which one to go with. I will be doing just one for now and maybe add a second down the road. Thanks


Hello,
You truly cannot go wrong with either. With $1000, you will be able to get a fantastic Subwoofer. You could even get 2 HSU VTF-2 MKIV for quite close to $1000 and get the acoustical advantages of using dual subwoofers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You truly cannot go wrong with either. With $1000, you will be able to get a fantastic Subwoofer. You could even get 2 HSU VTF-2 MKIV for quite close to $1000 and get the acoustical advantages of using dual subwoofers.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Ok, thanks JJ I'll check that one out. I really like the 15 so far from some of the reviews I've read. I really didn't research that well when I purchased my rw-12d. I wish I would have.


----------

